# Energy Generation



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

The Liberian flagged *ENERGY GENERATION * is seen approaching Shell Haven on the River Thames assisted by the London tug *HIBERNIA*. She was operated by “Island Navigation Co Ltd”


----------

